# Salary Package



## UAE2016 (Oct 20, 2016)

I am from India and have 14 Years of Oracle ERP experience (2 Yrs in UK, 4 Yrs in USA and rest of the exp in IND). My current package in USA is 8K USD per month and able to save around 1500 USD per month with family(2 Kids).

I have a offer with 22K AED per month (Including HRA) + Child education benefits in Dubai. Will i be able to save at least the same out in Dubai.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Unlikely


----------



## Sunder (Mar 11, 2014)

Stevesolar said:


> Unlikely


I would say impossible. The salary is really very low based on OP's experience.

If I were you, I would have enjoyed the salary package in India (That's an awesome salary) 

Thanks,
Sunder.


----------



## UAE2016 (Oct 20, 2016)

Thanks for your time to reply.

Doing some search and cost of living calculation on this. It seems we can manage with 15K AED per month for family of 4. Obviously it depends on the life style we choose (i am considering moderate). Which leaves 7K AED for saving (1900 USD). Is this calculation not correct?


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

UAE2016 said:


> Thanks for your time to reply.
> 
> Doing some search and cost of living calculation on this. It seems we can manage with 15K AED per month for family of 4. Obviously it depends on the life style we choose (i am considering moderate). Which leaves 7K AED for saving (1900 USD). Is this calculation not correct?


Without knowing the breakdown of your 15K it wouldn't be possible to say yes or no as we would not know if you've included all expenses likely.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

How much do you anticipate spending on accommodation for four of you?


----------



## UAE2016 (Oct 20, 2016)

70K per annum (2BHK) - outer (in Sharjah). My friend referred this which is 20 mins away from company..i will get the exact place name from him and share


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
If you already have a US green card - then you should consider looking at getting more experience and promotion in the USA.
Other than the longer journeys to visit India - I can't see any other major disadvantages in living and working in USA, over the UAE.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## UAE2016 (Oct 20, 2016)

Thanks Steve for suggestion

Couple of reasons to move out...
1. GC yet to be applied and it will take decade to get it
2. Need to be located near India 

But do not want to move for this job if can't save at least 1500 USD per month as i have some obligation


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

How old are your children?


----------



## UAE2016 (Oct 20, 2016)

Daughter - 7 Yr
Son - 5 Months


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

UAE2016 said:


> Daughter - 7 Yr
> Son - 5 Months




Have you factored the cost of schooling in? This is huge here. Will your company cover your family for medical? Your friend says you can rent for AED 70K per annum. What about your utilities? How much will you spend on food, internet, TV, mobiles, transport (including school transport)? This doesn't even include entertainment. And, frankly speaking, twenty minutes to get to work from Sharjah to Dubai is nigh on impossible unless you leave at stupid o'clock in the morning.


----------



## UAE2016 (Oct 20, 2016)

It seems I need to do some more home work and fine tune my calculations. Will post the detailed breakup after this analysis to get suggestions.


----------



## UAE2016 (Oct 20, 2016)

Rent	6000	Based on input from my friend
Utilities	1500	
Technology (Mobile, Internet etc)	500	
Schooling	2000	Indian School
Transport	2400	
Groceries	500	
Insurance	1000	
Socializing	2000


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I think you've grossly underestimated your food and probably need to double your technology allocation. I can't comment on the medical insurance, but what I would say to you is this is not an area to skimp on. It's your responsibility to make sure your family have suitable cover. Even the public hospitals here are not free. Will your employer pay for family visas? What about moving costs? Can you convert your driving license? If not, it's going to cost you a fair amount of money and time to take lessons and tests. Personally speaking, I think you will struggle with your journey but, if you are prepared to exchange that time to save money, good luck to you! Also remember, schooling goes up every year and, long term, you will need to factor in your son. The one thing you may want to ask your potential employer, without sounding greedy, is how they work their increments because your expenses will increase every year, but your salary probably won't. Most people here, at the moment, are just glad to have steady employment and get paid on time every month. You'd be surprised how many people find themselves in a job where they're paid late or not at all. This is not a place to be when you don't have liquidity. Honestly, I don't think your budget will work. It looks fine on paper, but you're likely to find it's not realistic when it comes to living here, no matter how frugal you are. But, at the end of the day, it's your life and your family and you are the one who must make this life changing decision for all of you. Good luck!


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Which part of Dubai will you be working in because if you are living in Sharjah the only place that is twenty minutes drive from there in the morning rush hour is another part of Sharjah!!


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

You are currently working in the US. I don't know where in the country or what kind of lifestyle you have, but based on your current income I'm guessing you have a standard suburban middle class American lifestyle. 

Moving to Sharjah represents a huge step down in your quality of life. The only places where you can have something comparable to a middle class American lifestyle are in Dubai and you will need to spend a minimum of 120k on rent (for a 2-bedroom apartment) and rents rapidly go up from there. If your office is in Dubai, then the commute from Sharjah is likely 2 hours each way due to the horrendous traffic. 

Then there is also the issue of schooling. Switching your child from a American/western primary school to an Indian school is also a huge step down - if only because of the quality of infrastructure and facilities on offer. To have a school comparable to an American suburban primary school you probably need at least 35k in school fees (and rapidly goes up from there).

Dubai is filled with American chains, from Cheesecake factory to Gap at the malls, but all are probably around 20-25% more expensive than in the US. The flip side is that you're spoilt for choice when it comes to Indian restaurants  

For a family wanting to maintain an American style middle class lifestyle in the UAE, with two children to educate, a comfortable apartment or villa, you really need to be making at least 40k a month all inclusive and even with that your savings will be minimal. 50k a month is much safer if you want to be able to save 10k a month.

If you were coming to the UAE from India I can see how you would tolerate this kind of package offer, but as I mentioned, if you have experience living in the US and having a comfortable enough American lifestyle, having that same lifestyle in the UAE is going to cost you a lot more than your current offer. Will you be happy downgrading your lifestyle? Sharjah is pretty dreary. It's difficult to explain the difference between Sharjah and Dubai until you've seen the place for yourself but for now it'll be sufficient to say that the quality of buildings, infrastructure and physical environment in Sharjah are much lower than in Dubai, which is one reason why so few western expats or high earning expats want to live in Sharjah.


----------



## ThunderCat (Oct 28, 2015)

I can't imagine a family living in USA spending 500 DHs for groceries monthly. We are a family of 4 and our supermarket spend is between 4-5k.


----------



## UAE2016 (Oct 20, 2016)

Thanks for all your inputs.

based on the suggestions and my analysis minimum 35K AED + Benefits may be required to maintain the current lifestyle and savings..

One clarification...i subscribed most of the job sites and consultancies and applied many job in last 3 months however there is not even single acknowledgement ...i got this offer based on my friend's reference...it is really difficult even to get acknowledgement without reference...is it wise to accept this offer and move to UAE and continue the search there after building some reference or is there any other way to be in the UAE job market and get noticed...Thanks


----------



## Sunder (Mar 11, 2014)

UAE2016 said:


> Rent	6000	Based on input from my friend
> Utilities	1500
> Technology (Mobile, Internet etc)	500
> Schooling	2000	Indian School
> ...


Technology is all wrong, Etisalat offers the minimum monthly package of E life at 350AED, if you add to it the mobile it will easily double your estimate.

Schooling is also incorrect, you need at least 30-35K AED per kid for a good school.

Groceries is all wrong, it would be minimum 3000+.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I have a feeling your friend is feeding you this misinformation (particularly on the basis that he made the recommendation for this job in the first place). I feel awful saying this, but you will probably find that the standard of living that many people from South Asia will accept does not match with what would generally be accepted in the western world. If you can live with that sacrifice, then you may well find you can manage. I'm not totally up-to-date with the current employment laws but if you come here on an employment visa, you have to stay with that employer for a specific period. Also, bear in mind every time you change your job, you have to buy new visas for your family if it's not part of your package.


----------



## Sunder (Mar 11, 2014)

BedouGirl said:


> I have a feeling your friend is feeding you this misinformation (particularly on the basis that he made the recommendation for this job in the first place). I feel awful saying this, but you will probably find that the standard of living that many people from South Asia will accept does not match with what would generally be accepted in the western world. If you can live with that sacrifice, then you may well find you can manage. I'm not totally up-to-date with the current employment laws but if you come here on an employment visa, you have to stay with that employer for a specific period. Also, bear in mind every time you change your job, you have to buy new visas for your family if it's not part of your package.


2 years I guess and 3 years for FZ companies.


----------

